# Blazer Trade Rumor (?) (merged)



## BLAZER PROPHET

*Breaking Blazer News!*

According to unnamed sources, the NBA office has approved a trade involving Portland. A done deal. My team is still scurrying for dretails.


----------



## ehizzy3

*Re: Breaking Blazer News!*

.....really?


----------



## Entity

*Re: Breaking Blazer News!*

First thing, Monday morning.

Hmm...


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: Breaking Blazer News!*

We want those details ASAP! Don't leave us hangin'


----------



## ehizzy3

*Re: Breaking Blazer News!*

this thread is gonna BLOW up trade or not lol


----------



## austinpowers

*Re: Breaking Blazer News!*

Honestly, you need to have more than that to be taken seriously..........Link? More details?


----------



## MrJayremmie

*Re: Breaking Blazer News!*

IF this is true, i wonder if its for the #3 pick?


----------



## SheedSoNasty

*Re: Breaking Blazer News!*



ehizzy3 said:


> this thread is gonna BLOW up trade or not lol


No doubt. I'm going out and saying that it involves New Jersey. Not necessarily for Jefferson, but NJ nonetheless.


----------



## BLAZER PROPHET

*Re: Breaking Blazer News!*



austinpowers said:


> Honestly, you need to have more than that to be taken seriously..........Link? More details?




NOw let me be clear. This came to me via an unnaned source and that person supposedly got it from someone with strong ties to the NBA. I'm not trying to start massive rumors or hysteria. It was a short note that came my way. I have yet to confirm anything, but I am sending out some feelers to people I know that are "in the know" with the NBA. It's possible it's approved but will not be made public until Thursday- I don't know. What I will say is this- the person whjo so informed me is very reliable. The person who informed him I do not know at all and could be a flake. I will keep everyone posted as I learn more.


----------



## ehizzy3

*Re: Breaking Blazer News!*



SheedSoNasty said:


> No doubt. I'm going out and saying that it involves New Jersey. Not necessarily for Jefferson, but NJ nonetheless.


devin harris and #10 FTW


----------



## sabas4mvp

*Re: Breaking Blazer News!*

You think this thread will be longer than that Zach Randolph trade rumor thread from a few years ago?


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: Breaking Blazer News!*

Deal coming soon........


----------



## Schilly

*Re: Breaking Blazer News!*

Hold on to your shorts!


----------



## Dan

*Re: Breaking Blazer News!*



mediocre man said:


> Deal coming soon........


fool me once MM...fool me once!


----------



## Entity

*Re: Breaking Blazer News!*



mediocre man said:


> Deal coming soon........


It just wouldn't be right without this. :biggrin:


----------



## Ukrainefan

*Re: Breaking Blazer News!*

If this is for real it doesn't seem like it would be for us moving up in the draft, I don't think we would want to show our hand until the last possible moment. and I think Kp would wait to make sure who he wanted was available. We might be trading our pick to someone, since at #13 it might not be that important for the other team to know who will be available. The rumored Barbarosa trade might fall into that category.


----------



## Tortimer

*Re: Breaking Blazer News!*

I was thinking the same thing. deal coming soon.....

I do think if a trade has been turned into the NBA office this early before the draft we will hear something more about it soon or at least before Thursday.


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Breaking Blazer News!*



mediocre man said:


> Deal coming soon........


:clap::biggrin::clap::cheers::clap::biggrin::clap:


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: Breaking Blazer News!*



Dan said:


> fool me once MM...fool me once!


I'd like to remind you that I was half right on that deal. I would have been golden had another team not backed out either. 


This though stinks of nothing more than guessing


Everyone knows the Blazers will most likely make some sort of trade with 3 second round picks and a 1st round pick they don't really want.

On Thursday when KP trades number 33 and 35 for something then BP yells to the world that he was right. 


Hell, anybody could do that. I'll even go as far as to say I guarantee the Blazers will trade at least one of their second rounders.


----------



## BLAZER PROPHET

*Re: Breaking Blazer News!*



Tortimer said:


> I was thinking the same thing. deal coming soon.....
> 
> I do think if a trade has been turned into the NBA office this early before the draft we will hear something more about it soon or at least before Thursday.



That's my thinking. This is a draft day type of thing. All I wanted to do was alert everyone that supposedly a deal has been approved and we will see what it is either sooner or later. It also means to me we are not taking the 13th pick. My hope is that we're getting Augustin as he impressed the Blazer brass more than any other player in the work outs.


----------



## Dan

*Re: Breaking Blazer News!*

I'll go you one further...we're gonna draft someone on Thursday who played basketball!


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: Breaking Blazer News!*



Tortimer said:


> I was thinking the same thing. deal coming soon.....
> 
> I do think if a trade has been turned into the NBA office this early before the draft we will hear something more about it soon or at least before Thursday.



Maybe, maybe not.

I actually have a friend that works for the league office, and he has told me some things regarding other situations that weren't reported until it actually happened.


----------



## ehizzy3

*Re: Breaking Blazer News!*



BLAZER PROPHET said:


> That's my thinking. This is a draft day type of thing. All I wanted to do was alert everyone that supposedly a deal has been approved and we will see what it is either sooner or later. It also means to me we are not taking the 13th pick. My hope is that we're getting Augustin as he impressed the Blazer brass more than any other player in the work outs.


do you know for sure we traded the pick? seems like your assuming


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: Breaking Blazer News!*



Dan said:


> I'll go you one further...we're gonna draft someone on Thursday who played basketball!




That's actually a pretty decent (bold) prediction Hap..(sorry I like it better than Dan)


There is at least a fair chance that Portland trades it's way out of the draft all together.


----------



## Schilly

*Re: Breaking Blazer News!*

Let me know when there's actually something to discuss.


----------



## BLAZER PROPHET

*Re: Breaking Blazer News!*



mediocre man said:


> I'd like to remind you that I was half right on that deal. I would have been golden had another team not backed out either.
> 
> 
> This though stinks of nothing more than guessing
> 
> 
> Everyone knows the Blazers will most likely make some sort of trade with 3 second round picks and a 1st round pick they don't really want.
> 
> On Thursday when KP trades number 33 and 35 for something then BP yells to the world that he was right.
> 
> 
> Hell, anybody could do that. I'll even go as far as to say I guarantee the Blazers will trade at least one of their second rounders.



First, MM, my intent is not to portray myself as some type of "NBA Insider". I'll leave that to others. I also see no reason for you to just sit back and start ripping me. What have I ever done to you?

Second, even if there is a draft day trade all I have is fragments of supposedly solid inside info that may be entirely incorrect and I in no way take any credit as I expect a trade anyway. My hope is that the trade may be made known today and we can all kick it around. In fact, the person that started this one may be a total idiot- as is often the case, ya know. 

And I'll add to that I'm already sorry I started this thread. However, I do have a few sources that are pretty knowledgable and certainly know more than I do about what's really going on. I'll let everybody know if I hear from them.


----------



## BLAZER PROPHET

*Re: Breaking Blazer News!*



ehizzy3 said:


> do you know for sure we traded the pick? seems like your assuming



No, I don't, but that seems to be the most logical to me as there's nobody at #13 we need. My second best guess involves one or more of our second round picks.


----------



## Oldmangrouch

*Re: Breaking Blazer News!*



mediocre man said:


> Deal coming soon........



rly:

:banghead::rocket:

You are an evil, evil man! :biggrin:


----------



## BLAZER PROPHET

One of my sources tells me there is no official word, but the general scuttlebutt is that it involves the Bucks, "dead contracts" and first round picks. BUT, that is old news. However, that talk is still bouncing around pretty hard and nothing has been confirmed in any way.


----------



## MrJayremmie

*Re: What I Know So Far*

hmm, #8 pick? Hopefully KP is goin' after Westbrook.


----------



## blazermaniaisback

*Re: What I Know So Far*

merged... thank you.


----------



## BLAZER PROPHET

*Re: What I Know So Far*

IF this is true, I hope it's for Augustin.


----------



## hasoos

*Re: What I Know So Far*

Yep he sure did. Because, this just isn't any news freind. This is Blazer news. New Blazer news gets its own thread. eace:


----------



## MrJayremmie

*Re: Breaking Blazer News!*

to lighten the mood...

*Ref attempting a behind the back pass!*
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eE8g4Pp4oB0&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eE8g4Pp4oB0&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

*Good Call Ref!*
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ljjDyYzil08&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ljjDyYzil08&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

*Josh McRoberts not called for a travel? LOL!*
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-7DjZehIGvs&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-7DjZehIGvs&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Reep

*Re: Breaking Blazer News!*

If true it is interesting. For KP to commit to a deal this early, means that it is likely a deal that benefits both teams well and one where it was not worth waiting for something better to come along. My guess is that KP got what he wanted. My guesses would be:

Richard Jefferson (plus #10?) giving RJ and Augustin; or
#8 pick (Westbrook or Alexander); or
Mike Miller and #5 (Westbrook & Miller)

KP said he was taking 60-70 calls each day over the last few weeks, so I'm pretty sure all the stones were overturned--so why wait?


----------



## blazermaniaisback

*Re: What I Know So Far*

thursday can't come fast enough...


----------



## hasoos

*Re: Breaking Blazer News!*

I am going to go out on more then a limb than previous predictors. I will go so far as to even name the day of the trade.....It will happen on Draft Day:biggrin:

:azdaja:


----------



## Reep

*Re: What I Know So Far*

If it is Milwaukie, then you'd think it would have to be for #8. This is a big move up for Portland because they will likely get to pick between two of Westbrook, Alexander, Gordon and Augustin. At #13, you likely don't get any of those. It will be interesting to see who goes at #8.


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: What I Know So Far*



duckworthstolemylunch said:


> and you needed to open up a new thread to tell us?


My thoughts exactly.

It's monday morning, I'm hungry, and tired. I'll open up a new thread and tell everyone.


----------



## hasoos

*Re: What I Know So Far*

Well eat some food. Drink some coffee. And wait for the Blazer trade to come rolling in.


----------



## Fork

*Re: What I Know So Far*



BLAZER PROPHET said:


> One of my sources tells me there is no official word, but the general scuttlebutt is that it involves the Bucks, "dead contracts" and first round picks. BUT, that is old news. However, that talk is still bouncing around pretty hard and nothing has been confirmed in any way.


So, let me get this straight...Kevin pritchard is trying to make a trade? That's the big news? WOw. Don't wake me up for your next critical update, okay?


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: What I Know So Far*



hasoos said:


> Well eat some food. Drink some coffee. And wait for the Blazer trade to come rolling in.


:cheers: :biggrin:


----------



## MAS RipCity

*Re: What I Know So Far*

give the kid a break..I'm glad I read it and it is news. Get #8..then trade 6 for 8 and throw in all of our 2nd round picks.
Take Russell @ #6.


----------



## Reep

*Re: What I Know So Far*

The Milwaukee deal proposed by their own writer the other day was a bad contract exchange for Raef, offset by the 8th pick. There was no mention of swapping picks. If the Blazers do this trade for the contracts only, then I'm guessing the cap space plan is out the window and they are going to pick at #8 and #13, or maybe try and move one or both along with some other value. Could be interesting.


----------



## TLo

*Re: What I Know So Far*



BLAZER PROPHET said:


> IF this is true, I hope it's for Augustin.


I hope not. Augustin would be a mistake.


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Breaking Blazer News!*

If there is any truth to this rumor, I'll expect C.Ford and others to report on it soon.


----------



## Fork

*Re: What I Know So Far*



B_&_B said:


> My thoughts exactly.
> 
> It's monday morning, I'm hungry, and tired. I'll open up a new thread and tell everyone.


That could actually be three threads.


----------



## Fork

*Re: What I Know So Far*



TLo said:


> I hope not. Augustin would be a mistake.


I agree. 

And remember last time we picked a small point guard that Tlo didn't like? Do we need to relive that?


----------



## MrJayremmie

*Re: What I Know So Far*



> The Milwaukee deal proposed by their own writer the other day was a bad contract exchange for Raef, offset by the 8th pick. There was no mention of swapping picks. If the Blazers do this trade for the contracts only, then I'm guessing the cap space plan is out the window and they are going to pick at #8 and #13, or maybe try and move one or both along with some other value. Could be interesting.


Interesting. So you are saying that its possible we would have the 8 and 13 pick? hmm... the possibilities of trades goin' from there...




> I hope not. Augustin would be a mistake.


yep.


----------



## Fork

*Re: What I Know So Far*



MAS RipCity said:


> give the kid a break..I'm glad I read it and it is news. Get #8..then trade 6 for 8 and throw in all of our 2nd round picks.
> Take Russell @ #6.


It's not news. It's a trade rumor that's been circulating for days if not weeks. The fact that some friend of a friend mentioned it doesn't mean it's anything more than a rumor.

Maybe it happens, maybe not. But until it's from a more reliable source, it's not news.


----------



## Dan

*Re: Breaking Blazer News!*



B_&_B said:


> If there is any truth to this rumor, I'll expect C.Ford and others to report on it soon.


Maybe this'll go the way of Nate Bishop outing Oden at 24 hour fitness!:lol:


----------



## Dan

*Re: What I Know So Far*



MAS RipCity said:


> give the kid a break..I'm glad I read it and it is news. Get #8..then trade 6 for 8 and throw in all of our 2nd round picks.
> Take Russell @ #6.


Kid? I believe Blazer Prophet is old enough to be your father.

:starwars:


----------



## HOWIE

are you sure it isn't Chicago and the number one pick?


----------



## Kmurph

Well, I have learned to take any supposed "insider" or "inside information" with a grain of salt...but I will give Prophet this much, at least he mentioned some possible parameters of a deal...Yes, it has been discussed before, so have NUMEROUS other trades in one form or another...

If it comes to pass...then props to Prophet...if not, back to the bin with all of the other "insiders" who have claimed inside trade knowledge\information, only to come up empty handed...

Such is the nature of message boards...

Hope you are right though...POR trading up would mean an interesting draft day for sure...


----------



## MrJayremmie

Well first came the rumor that Portland loves Westbrook and he would be a perfect fit (from Chad Ford).

Then came the (Draftexpress.com???) rumor that WEstbrook is #1 on the draft board and they would have to move up to #8 (or around there) to get him.

Then came a rumor that Portland is targetting Milwaukee's pick by taking their contracts.

Then came the rumor that the NBA has approved a trade that has to do with the Blazers.

Sounds like Westbrook to me. But these ARE all rumors.


----------



## gogreen

*Help me*

Help me here, I'm at work and i can't look up Milwaukies' bad contracts. Off the top of my head they don't have anyone who i like or think would fit. I know Kohl is a cheapskate so this could have legs.

Thanks


----------



## Fork

*Re: Help me*



gogreen said:


> Help me here, I'm at work and i can't look up Milwaukies' bad contracts. Off the top of my head they don't have anyone who i like or think would fit. I know Kohl is a cheapskate so this could have legs.
> 
> Thanks


Bobby Simmons, 2 years, 20 million left
Dan Gadzuric, 3 years, 20 million left
Michael Redd, 3 years, 50 million left
Maurice Williams, 5 years, 50 million left


----------



## mediocre man

*Re: Help me*



gogreen said:


> Help me here, I'm at work and i can't look up Milwaukies' bad contracts. Off the top of my head they don't have anyone who i like or think would fit. I know Kohl is a cheapskate so this could have legs.
> 
> Thanks


Milwaukee bad (and big) contracts in order I would place them

Dan Gadzuric 3 yrs around 6.5 average

Maurice Williams at least 5 yrs left at 8.5 average

Charlie Bell 4 yrs left around 3.5 average

Michael Redd 3 yrs around 17 mil average

Bobby Simmons 2 yrs around 10 mil left


----------



## STOMP

gogreen said:


> Help me here, I'm at work and i can't look up Milwaukies' bad contracts. Off the top of my head they don't have anyone who i like or think would fit. I know Kohl is a cheapskate so this could have legs.


http://www.storytellerscontracts.info/resources/07-08salaries.htm

STOMP


----------



## TLo

If it's Westbrook I can get behind the deal. Westbrook is a *much *better option than Augustin imo. However, I'm not even sure we need to draft a point guard right now.


----------



## Crimson the Cat

If this is true then I would expect the deal is getting done now so that Portland can then move up further. Seems very silly to trade for the #8 without knowing if the targeted player/s will be there.


----------



## blazermaniaisback

maybe we are part of this? not sure how but its the first "trade news" this morning.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3457325



ESPN.com said:


> The Indiana Pacers and Toronto Raptors have held discussions about a possible trade involving Jermaine O'Neal and T.J. Ford, according to reports in the Indianapolis Star and the Toronto Star.
> 
> The Raptors -- eager to move an unhappy Ford and make Jose Calderon their starting point guard -- also would include center Rasho Nesterovic and possibly their first-round pick in Thursday's draft, both newspapers reported.
> 
> One sticking point might be O'Neal's health. He played in 42 games last season because of a left knee injury, though Pacers officials said recently that O'Neal is healthy, according to the Indianapolis Star.
> 
> O'Neal, a six-time All-Star, averaged 13.6 points and 6.7 rebounds a game last season, and is currently working out in Las Vegas.
> 
> A second issue might be the financial burden O'Neal poses. He is set to make $21 million this season and $23 million in 2009-10.
> 
> Multiple reports surfaced this past weekend about a possible trade that would have the Raptors sending Ford and their first-round pick (No. 17 overall) to the Phoenix Suns for forward Boris Diaw.


----------



## MrJayremmie

Yea. If we are keeping 13 and gettin' 8 along with bad contracts, i expect us to offer #8, 13, cash and maybe a player and move up to the 5-6 range maybe.

edit -

does anyone have ESPN insider? 

http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/feat...ttp://insider.espn.go.com/nba/features/rumors

There is a rumor on that page that says under the Blazers logo that Batum would have been the pick but it is insider only. Is there an article that talks about that? seems kinda odd.

edit 2 -

Chad Ford has Westbrook 5th on his board?? woah...


----------



## Kmurph

Yeah but now Westbrook could possibly go at #4 to SEA...Which means Bayless slips...or Gordon?

and MEM pick is for sale apparently, to a team willing to take Brian Cardinal's contract....


----------



## Swoosh

MrJayremmie said:


> Yea. If we are keeping 13 and gettin' 8 along with bad contracts, i expect us to offer #8, 13, cash and maybe a player and move up to the 5-6 range maybe.


We may not need to trade both picks (assuming we had both 8 & 13) to get what we want. We could conceivably get Alexander at 8 and Augustine at 13 (if the Ind/Tor deal goes through and Ind would no longer be looking to draft a PG), which I would prefer than trading both just to get Westbrook.


----------



## BLAZER PROPHET

*Re: What I Know So Far*



Dan said:


> Kid? I believe Blazer Prophet is old enough to be your father.
> 
> :starwars:


Or grandfather [sigh].


----------



## MrJayremmie

Well one thing we know is that it is highly unlikely Westbrook would be there at 8.

Seattle might take him at 4. Or miami might trade down and take him. The Knicks would like him at 6, and the Clips need a PG (If Mayo and Bayless are gone).

As much as i love Westbrook, might be time to give up hopes of gettin' him.


----------



## talman

MrJayremmie said:


> Yea. If we are keeping 13 and gettin' 8 along with bad contracts, i expect us to offer #8, 13, cash and maybe a player and move up to the 5-6 range maybe.
> 
> edit -
> 
> does anyone have ESPN insider?
> 
> http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/feat...ttp://insider.espn.go.com/nba/features/rumors
> 
> There is a rumor on that page that says under the Blazers logo that Batum would have been the pick but it is insider only. Is there an article that talks about that? seems kinda odd.
> 
> edit 2 -
> 
> Chad Ford has Westbrook 5th on his board?? woah...



Here you go..

Batum Would Have Been The Pick
Trail Blazer needs are at point guard and small forward. If the point guards are gone, the pick until Thursday would have been small forward Nicolas Batum of France. But Batum stopped participating in a workout at Toronto after a treadmill heart test came back in the borderline area.


----------



## MrJayremmie

Hey thanks man. 

That is weird that until 4 days ago Batum was our man at #13. A couple people on this board would have been happy to know that.


----------



## Fork

MrJayremmie said:


> As much as i love Westbrook, might be time to give up hopes of gettin' him.


Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor?

Hell no!


----------



## ABM

Fork said:


> Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor?
> 
> Hell no!


Yeah, what Fork said.


----------



## nikolokolus

MrJayremmie said:


> Hey thanks man.
> 
> That is weird that until 4 days ago Batum was our man at #13. A couple people on this board would have been happy to know that.


Actually I wouldn't put a whole lot of stock in the "Insider Rumors" page, it just compiles local news stories and in this case it was a reprint of Kerry Eggers' draft board (Portland Tribune writer) he has no way of knowing if KP was really going after Batum at 13; this was just his speculation.
http://portlandtribune.com/sports/story.php?story_id=121409675568256000


----------



## B_&_B

New rumor I just heard.

Memphis trades Rudy Gay and 5th pick for our 13th pick, all our 2nd round picks, M.Webster, J.Jack, and T.Outlaw. :wink:


----------



## Fork

B_&_B said:


> New rumor I just heard.
> 
> Memphis trades Rudy Gay and 5th pick for our 13th pick, all our 2nd round picks, M.Webster, J.Jack, and T.Outlaw. :wink:


Only if they throw in Conley.


----------



## yuyuza1

Kmurph said:


> Yeah but now Westbrook could possibly go at #4 to SEA...Which means Bayless slips...or Gordon?
> 
> and MEM pick is for sale apparently, to a team willing to take Brian Cardinal's contract....


Talk about overrating Westbrook. If he goes top 5, then a quality talent will slip to 6.


----------



## MrJayremmie

> Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor?
> 
> Hell no!


I get what you mean. IMO its pretty obvious Westbrook is the man he is goin' after, but it just seems with every day that passes by he moves up and up.


----------



## nikolokolus

MrJayremmie said:


> *Japs* bombed Pearl Harbor!
> 
> But i get what you mean. IMO its pretty obvious Westbrook is the man he is goin' after, but it just seems with every day that passes by he moves up and up.


Ouch.


----------



## MrJayremmie

Edit - ignore this.


----------



## ProZach

MrJayremmie said:


> ?. Japs = Japaneese. is that bad to say? should i edit it?




Your only mistake is never having seen 'Animal House'.

:azdaja:


----------



## Stevenson

MrJayremmie said:


> Japs bombed Pearl Harbor!


Dude, you blew it on two counts. Aside from your racial slur (and it is), he was quoting John Belushi in Animal House. It was actually quite witty.


----------



## MrJayremmie

Ah, sorry. Didn't know. I apologize if it offended anybody.


----------



## Sambonius

MrJayremmie said:


> Ah, sorry. Didn't know. I apologize if it offended anybody.


Dude don't worry about it, our culture is overly pc these days.


----------



## Sonny-Canzano

For **** sakes, get back to the topic. 

:boohoo:


----------



## mediocre man

MrJayremmie said:


> Ah, sorry. Didn't know. I apologize if it offended anybody.



Next time just preface what you are saying with a movie quote like this 


Like in the movie Pearl Harbor when this line is said "Come on Danny, lets get these Jap suckers!"


Then it appears to be ok. I mean as long as some guy trying to make a movie says it first though. Thinking on your own is out of the question


----------



## Utherhimo

so is there a deal going down? or is it more colored smoke bombs that KP is tossing?!?!

batum should/might be the 2nd round pick, they did a lot of scout when the visited rudy!


----------



## Reep

I could see this (Raef for #8 plus bad contracts) amounting to nothing. 

However, if it is true, then this could be the cornerstone of a draft second only to Roy/Aldridge(/Rudy). You can see Pritchard committing early on this trade so he can then have #8, #13, Outlaw, Webster, Jack, second rounders, etc. to play with between now a draft day. I'm not ever sure what my preference would be. At the end of the day, here is my current hope

1) Beasley (I can dream can't I)
2) Westbrook & Alexander
3) Augustin & Alexander
4) Westbrook & Mike Miller
5) Westbrook 
6) Miller & Conley 
7) Alexander 
8) Leftovers at #13: Rush, Randolph or Ajinca

1-3 would be a home run for KP.


----------



## LameR

Thanks for posting this Prophet. Regardless of whether or not it happens, I appreciate you at least putting it out there. Seems to have sparked some interest/hate as well.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy

I dont even know how hard I would celebrate if we came out of this draft with Westbrook and Alexander. All I know is I would probably not remember.


----------



## meru

talman said:


> Batum Would Have Been The Pick
> Trail Blazer needs are at point guard and small forward. If the point guards are gone, the pick until Thursday would have been small forward Nicolas Batum of France.


VINDICATED!


----------



## Sonny-Canzano

I smell BS...

If a deal was approved by the NBA front office everyone would have heard about it by now.

Nice try though. eace:


----------



## Crimson the Cat

BP's a stand up guy. I've personally met him. He wouldn't make this up.


----------



## HurraKane212

Pudding!


----------



## HOWIE

Quote:
*Originally Posted by MrJayremmie* 
Japs bombed Pearl Harbor! 




Stevenson said:


> Dude, you blew it on two counts. Aside from your racial slur (and it is), he was quoting John Belushi in Animal House. It was actually quite witty.


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fO6LVE_P-A8&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fO6LVE_P-A8&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Classic!!!!! *MrJayremmie* you should go rent the movie, I'm sure that you'll love it.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

Richard Jefferson and Marcus Williams for Raef, 13, and Webster.

NJ is dying to deal RJ, mostly bc hes overpaid by about 20% and want to be under the cap.


----------



## B_&_B

From Henry Abbot via True Hoop
http://myespn.go.com/blogs/truehoop/0-32-345/Monday-Bullets.html



> ESPN's Chad Ford just published a new mock draft. He mentions a potential Portland/Memphis trade: "... the No. 13 pick and the expiring contract of Raef LaFrentz to Memphis for No. 5, Brian Cardinal and Jason Collins." I'm getting e-mail from readers in Portland every few minutes claiming this is already done, but am assured that is not so. Whom would the Blazers select if they could get the fifth pick? Insiders are all over the map. Russell Westbrook, Joe Alexander, and O.J. Mayo have all been mentioned. (For what it's worth, John Hollinger's projections consider Westbrook a marginal prospect.)


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

*Re: Breaking Blazer News!*



BLAZER PROPHET said:


> First, MM, my intent is not to portray myself as some type of "NBA Insider". I'll leave that to others. I also see no reason for you to just sit back and start ripping me. What have I ever done to you?
> 
> Second, even if there is a draft day trade all I have is fragments of supposedly solid inside info that may be entirely incorrect and I in no way take any credit as I expect a trade anyway. My hope is that the trade may be made known today and we can all kick it around. In fact, the person that started this one may be a total idiot- as is often the case, ya know.
> 
> And I'll add to that I'm already sorry I started this thread. However, I do have a few sources that are pretty knowledgable and certainly know more than I do about what's really going on. I'll let everybody know if I hear from them.


You ARE trying to act like you are an "insider"! You come on here and say your "team" is working on it?!?!? You got a team that's in the know, huh? You throw blanket statements out on here like that......what do you expect all these guys on here to do? I hate it when people do this! What's it like being an insider? Must be cool! PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dan

*Re: Breaking Blazer News!*



HispanicCausinPanic said:


> You ARE trying to act like you are an "insider"! You come on here and say your "team" is working on it?!?!? You got a team that's in the know, huh? You throw blanket statements out on here like that......what do you expect all these guys on here to do? I hate it when people do this! What's it like being an insider? Must be cool! PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!


Don't hate on people who have insider information.

I have it in great authority that this picture is actually what you do for a living. 









That's a picture of you, Nate Bishop, Yega and Tlong.


----------



## ABM

*Re: Breaking Blazer News!*



Dan said:


> Don't hate on people who have insider information.
> 
> I have it in great authority that this picture is actually what you do for a living.


OTOH, you wouldn't dare want me to share one of the pictures I have of you.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

*Re: Breaking Blazer News!*



Dan said:


> Don't hate on people who have insider information.
> 
> I have it in great authority that this picture is actually what you do for a living.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a picture of you, Nate Bishop, Yega and Tlong.



That's messed up! Security is supposed to keep the media out!


----------



## STOMP

MrJayremmie said:


> I get what you mean. IMO its pretty obvious Westbrook is the man he is goin' after, but it just seems with every day that passes by he moves up and up.


you're aware that those mock drafts aren't reality right? I like Westbrook, but I don't think he's the end all be all. The way some are focusing on him and only him is starting to remind me of the Morrison draft.

STOMP


----------



## Dan

*Re: Breaking Blazer News!*



ABM said:


> OTOH, you wouldn't dare want me to share one of the pictures I have of you.


which picture is that?


----------



## handclap problematic

*Re: Breaking Blazer News!*



Dan said:


> Don't hate on people who have insider information.
> 
> I have it in great authority that this picture is actually what you do for a living.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a picture of you, Nate Bishop, Yega and Tlong.


Of course Tlong is the tall one. That must be the reason he hates short people...........hehe

just kidding, by the way.

prunetang



ps. speaking of the draft..... I am going to miss listening to it or watching it. Apparently a month and a half ago a girl of mine asked me if I would drop her off at the airport and such on some random day. Since it was well in the future, at that point, I said yes without even thinking about it. Anyways, of course, it just so happens that the date is this thursday and the time is right as the draft starts. Awesome stuff. I guess I get to come home and check the board and read a bunch of threads where people disown the team because we traded "player x" or drafted "player y". Those are fun.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

Man, you better give her a $20 and put her *** in a cab!


----------



## NateBishop3

Let's be fair, Japan is a country not a race. Calling someone a Jap is nationalistic, but not racist. It's no different than calling an American a yankee, a German a Jerry, or a Brit a redcoat. They're slang terms that were used during war time and they should not be considered inflamatory against anything but a person's nationalistic pride. Period.


----------



## DaRizzle

NateBishop3 said:


> Let's be fair, Japan is a country not a race. Calling someone a Jap is nationalistic, but not racist. It's no different than calling an American a yankee, a German a Jerry, or a Brit a redcoat. They're slang terms that were used during war time and they should not be considered inflamatory against anything but a person's nationalistic pride. Period.


Damnit, I had to go like 3 pages back to figure out why the hell this comment is on this thread!


----------



## wastro

NateBishop3 said:


> Let's be fair, Japan is a country not a race. Calling someone a Jap is nationalistic, but not racist. It's no different than calling an American a yankee, a German a Jerry, or a Brit a redcoat. They're slang terms that were used during war time and they should not be considered inflamatory against anything but a person's nationalistic pride. Period.


No, it's racist. It's definitely racist. Period.


----------



## B_&_B

From Andy Katz on ESPN.com



> • Portland and Washington talked about moving their picks, but the deal is dead between them.


----------



## NateBishop3

wastro said:


> No, it's racist. It's definitely racist. Period.


Thanks for backing your argument up with.... zero evidence. I'm sold.


----------



## B_&_B

The Fan just reported (via Jason Quick - info that he gave exclusivly to The Fan :lol: ) that we are currently talking to 4 teams about trading our 13th pick.

WOW... breaking news! :lol:


----------



## HOWIE

B_&_B said:


> The Fan just reported (via Jason Quick - info that he gave exclusivly to The Fan :lol: ) that we are currently talking to 4 teams about trading our 13th pick.
> 
> WOW... breaking news! :lol:


Um I heard it was more, does Jason have a link to back up his bold exclusive to the Fan, who are we talking to? I bet we're talking to more than just 4 teams about our pick, but is anyone listening?


----------



## hasoos

wastro said:


> No, it's racist. It's definitely racist. Period.


Yea right, and so is calling an American an Yank. Get real.


----------



## Kmurph

So is that it for this thread? A trade was turned in to the NBA office, but nothing more has surfaced?


----------



## B_&_B

Kmurph said:


> So is that it for this thread? A trade was turned in to the NBA office, but nothing more has surfaced?


Yes. And if it was true, I think the trade would have leaked to the media by now.


----------



## Paxil

We traded a 2nd round this year for a second round in someother year. I would guess something like that is all that would be agreed to at this point.


----------



## Schilly

tick tock tick tock


----------



## hasoos

There is another listed on hoopsworld that list on ESPN that the deal is Raef and the #13 for 2 bad contract in Cardinal and Collins, and the #5. Not mention of Rudy, or Outlaw, or anybody else. The value for Memphis would be as good as any trade they have made, in other words, they save a bunch of cash. 

Does it work? Yes it does.

Real GM Trade ID #4677307

I am going to see if any of the other trades even work.


----------



## Sonny-Canzano

Blazer Prophet is full of **** :azdaja:


----------



## DaRizzle

wastro said:


> No, it's racist. It's definitely racist. Period.


:lol: So is saying "Jew" racist? If I add "ish" to the end its not racist...got it.

I didnt know "anese" did so much for a Jap...what was I thinking


----------



## hasoos

B_&_B said:


> From Andy Katz on ESPN.com


Well so much for bringing Gilbert Arenas over.


----------



## Kmurph

Well I have read that MEM owner Heisley is looking to sell the team...and shed contracts\save money in the process...and obviously the LAL trade was as much about financial reasons than it was anything else...

So I would not put this type of trade past Memphis though...


----------



## MAS RipCity

If Memphis doesn't pick Love at 5, then a trade is brewing. I guess David Lee for #5 is the one with legs right now ..our trade is better than that..they at least get a lotto pick out of it and an expiring deal. David Lee is no where near worth a top 10 pick.


----------



## Dessakill

Lee is worth our pick at best.


----------



## MrWonderful

Is this what began this thread?

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft2008/news/story?id=3459658


----------



## blazermaniaisback

I was at the gym :wlift: watching the ESPN draft special. Ric Bucher was on and was talking about Memphis and their #5 pick. He said they have been shopping it around including calling us asking about Joel. Anyone else hear anything about this?


----------



## B_&_B

Andy Katz:



> Portland got the No. 27 pick from New Orleans, as first reported by ESPN.com's Chad Ford. Now Portland says No. 13 is available on the trading block, either higher or lower in the first round or as part of a package to get the Blazers out of the first round. The 27th pick is likely going for an international player, assuming the Blazers keep that pick.


----------



## Minstrel

NateBishop3 said:


> Let's be fair, Japan is a country not a race. Calling someone a Jap is nationalistic, but not racist. It's no different than calling an American a yankee, a German a Jerry, or a Brit a redcoat. They're slang terms that were used during war time and they should not be considered inflamatory against anything but a person's nationalistic pride. Period.





> Later popularized during World War II to describe those of Japanese descent, Jap was then commonly used in newspaper headlines to refer to the Japanese and Imperial Japan. "Jap" became a derogatory term during the war, more so than "Nip."





> In the United States and Canada, the term is now considered derogatory; Webster's Dictionary notes it is "usually disparaging."[4] In the United Kingdom it is considered derogatory, and the Oxford dictionary defines it as offensive.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jap


----------



## Minstrel

How surprising that another unsubstantiated claim of a completed or near-completed trade comes to nothing.


----------



## mediocre man

Minstrel said:


> How surprising that another unsubstantiated claim of a completed or near-completed trade comes to nothing.




Except that a deal was made. It's not the original thread starters fault that people started to speculate all over the place. It was simply stated that a deal had been made, and it appears that is correct. It also might not even be this deal. It might be a deal that has been completed and will be announced durring the draft so Stern can capitalize on the moment for the league


----------



## Minstrel

mediocre man said:


> Except that a deal was made. It's not the original thread starters fault that people started to speculate all over the place. It was simply stated that a deal had been made, and it appears that is correct.


No, the original post said a "trade" had been made. Not a purchase of a draft pick.



> It also might not even be this deal. It might be a deal that has been completed and will be announced durring the draft so Stern can capitalize on the moment for the league


Right. That means any deal that ever happens from here on out "could be the one, just held back for marketing reasons."

In that spirit, I have breaking news. Portland has just completed a trade. The next Portland trade announced is that one. Even if it is in two months...that will simply be the perfect time to unveil it. You know how these types work, always trying to capitalize on timing.

I am now officially an insider with valuable scoops.


----------



## BlayZa

well this was a yawnfest of expectation....


----------



## blazermaniaisback

i knew I should have started a new thread about the Joel talk. then we wouldn't have to listen to people talk about whats PC and whats not and who thinks they are an insider and whos not. just end this thead plase.


----------



## MrJayremmie

Joel better not be goin' anywhere. We have a sick post rotation and should leave it alone. We have a nice SG rotation also, adn should leave that alone.


----------



## B_&_B

I agree. ^^^ I dont want Joel to be dealt!


----------



## MrJayremmie

> I agree. ^^^


 !

I like you!


----------



## ehizzy3

we should try and get rudy gay, he cant be happy with the way memphis is going about...i dont think he likes to wait to win


----------



## blazermaniaisback

with the possible foul trouble and that knee of oden's I have a feeling Joel will play a ton more them most think. Bucher didn't say anything more then they called about Joel but who really knows. I don't want to see him go either.


----------



## B_&_B

ehizzy3 said:


> we should try and get rudy gay, he cant be happy with the way memphis is going about...i dont think he likes to wait to win


#13, #27, Outlaw, & Raef for Gay, #5, and one of their bad contracts. :wink: :biggrin:


----------



## ehizzy3

B_&_B said:


> #13, #27, Outlaw, & Raef for Gay, #5, and one of their bad contracts. :wink: :biggrin:


13, 27, outlaw, rudy, raef, and future first rounders. for gay, cardinal, and collins


----------



## blazermaniaisback

would you give up joel in that deal to get Gay? I mean if they are calling about him maybe we should talk about what we could get for him.


----------



## ehizzy3

duckworthstolemylunch said:


> would you give up joel in that deal to get Gay? I mean if they are calling about him maybe we should talk about what we could get for him.


yes, i'd give up anybody but the big 3 to get gay


----------



## blazermaniaisback

same here. thanks for adding me to the RF fan club.


----------



## B_&_B

> In fact, the Blazers are talking about moving up to No. 10 in a deal with the Nets that would send 13, 33 and Jarrett Jack to New Jersey for 10 and Mo Ager. The Blazers' target appears to be Augustin.


http://tinyurl.com/6gvabz

I changed it to a tinyurl for those of us who are too lazy to change it


----------

